
Top free and paid Photoshop alternatives - Srimaxsoftware
http://best-alternative-software.blogspot.com/2017/12/top-free-and-paid-photoshop-alternatives.html
======
IvanK_net
Those were the best PS alternatives four years ago. They should mention modern
software, too, like [https://www.Photopea.com](https://www.Photopea.com)

~~~
mtmail
IvanK is the author of photopea
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6396593](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6396593)).
Great tool, just wanted to add that as disclaimer.

------
idzerda
Crap list, They should mention [https://krita.org/en/](https://krita.org/en/)

